# Gaggia pid Compatibility



## gibs (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have zero knowledge on pid,and currently am trying to find a Gaggia which is able to be modded with pid, and after reading through the forum, I still cannot find the equivalent of a Gaggia Classic. Could you guys be kind enough to name Gaggias that support pid, Gaggia Classic, Selecta Deluxe, Baby Twin? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

There's a thread where one of the members sell the pid kits. The classic will be ok with a pid not sure about the other ones. I have one and made such a difference. Where you based I think there's a few classics for sale and I will be selling one soon


----------



## kingdean (Nov 27, 2016)

You can always secure the thermocouple to the outside of the boiler with some insulating tape and you won't get too much error (considering the heating elements are on the outside of the boiler anyway.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2016)

I have done the PID mod to the Classic and the Cubika. Don't really use the Cubika but it did make a huge difference having the PID. The Classic is over all a much better machine though and out of the two I would definitely say there is no contest if you are thinking of modifying. The Classic wins hands down every time. Mr Shades is the man you need to speak to about the kit. I got the kit for both machines from him. Good guy to deal with.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

gibs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have zero knowledge on pid,and currently am trying to find a Gaggia which is able to be modded with pid, and after reading through the forum, I still cannot find the equivalent of a Gaggia Classic. Could you guys be kind enough to name Gaggias that support pid, Gaggia Classic, Selecta Deluxe, Baby Twin? Thanks in advance.


You dont mention if you are going to be buying a brand new machine or second hand.

This will make a lot of difference as to whether you can PID one or not.

afaik the new gaggia classic cant be PIDed easily yet


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> afaik the new gaggia classic cant be PIDed easily yet


Why?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MartinB said:


> Why?


Aubers current gaggia classic pid doesnt work on them,, must be a reason, , but for now that PID isnt compatible.

So gaggia classic RI9403 2015 stainless steel boiler needs a specific PID.

I have seen a PIDed RI9403, hence they can be PIDed, but not easily

*Please Note: *There are several versions of "Gaggia Classic" on the market. In US, the current model is 14101, which has the traditional Gaggia aluminum boiler. European model RI8161/40 has the same design, and out kit fits 14101, RI8161/40 and RI9303 models. But in some of the European countries, the model is RI9403, which has a stainless steel boiler with different thermostat mounting; our kits DO NOT fit this model currently. If you are still interested in installing our kit to a Gaggia model RI9403, please contact us. We are working on adapting our Gaggia kits to this model.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Auber = off-the-shelf solution.

If DIY-ing it then you need to tap into the power for the SSR, thermostat wiring for the thermocouple, power switch for turning the SSR/Controller on and off. And that's about it (from what I can remember)

Therefore, i'd like to know why it can't be PID'd as the new Gaggia's have a power switch, 230/40 volts input and a thermostat.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

MartinB said:


> Therefore, i'd like to know why it can't be PID'd .


Where are you getting the information from that it cant be PIded?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

You have stated that it can't be PID'd easily - I misinterpreted that.

Where are you getting the info from that it can't be easily done?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

aubers website.

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=232

And does MrShades sell a PID kit that works on the RI9403 yet ?

So, from this information available to me I make the massive assumption they are not easily PIDed yet

They can be PIDed, but not from an off the shelf kit, , they are not available for that model number yet.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Ah, so it's all based on assumptions, not fact. That would explain a lot then.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

ah, but my assumption they are not easily pidded is based on the FACT that the PID kits for them do not exist, yet.

They would be easy to PID if you could get a kit and instructions for fitting the kit, but you cant, not yet.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Anything is easy with a set of instructions









Ultimately, the kit list is basic at most, therefore actually understanding why it isn't possible would enlighten both of us.

If I had a 2015 Classic then I would.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 27, 2016)

When you do the PID mod for Gaggia Classic, is it worth getting one that does pre-infusion ? Or are you just as well ordering one from the fella who sells them on here without pre-infusion ?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Boswell said:


> When you do the PID mod for Gaggia Classic, is it worth getting one that does pre-infusion ? Or are you just as well ordering one from the fella who sells them on here without pre-infusion ?


The Auber "preinfusion" fuction does nothing more than you can do yourself by turning the brew switch off and then on again. It has (in my view) limited value. Preinfusion is often useful - so if you want to emulate the Auber function easily then just hit the brew switch, wait a second (or as long as you want to "preinfuse" for), turn it off again, wait a few seconds (whilst the water preinfuses), and turn it on again...

In my view, a better preinfusion is obtained by doing the "dimmer mod" on the Classic, so that you can run a low pressure preinfusion (say 2 bar for a few seconds), pause if required (without disengaging the solenoid valve) and then ramp up the pump to full pressure thereafter.

HTH


----------

